# Finally have a digi cam 56K beware:



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Tattude said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, at the last show when she was CLEAN...: 
http://www.fastandfuriouseast.com/galleries/importmadness2k3/058.jpg
http://www.fastandfuriouseast.com/galleries/importmadness2k3/059.jpg


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

very nice, I love the wheels, they accent the car nicely


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks... I haven't seen anyone with them on a B15 yet either, which is rare  .
Got them the month they came out from wheelmax.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Nice! You should get the rest of the Stillin kit as well.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

nice ride bro! Love the CF
needs to be in the member's ride section.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

very nice man..... whered you get the diamond plate floor mats?


----------



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea i want to kno where u got those floor mats also.....i've looked almost everywhere...


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Buddy of mine totalled his specv. So, I have them now. He made them him self up in Jacksonville. Just bought the diamond plated sheets and used a rubber mallet. Cool thing is he did both the front and back. I only put them in for shows (normally) Sometimes if I'm going to any local hang outs too.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks nice...though I seem to be now seeing only red


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

haha
Hey, I show so every little bit helps...


----------

